# directional bore strikes again



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

6" sewer main carrying 3 units stopping up. ran the camera and found the line blown apart. dug it up and found a 3/4 cable bored through the line. waiting to find out whos paying the bill :laughing:

pics once my phone charges up!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Collect from whoever called you! I got screwed once and waited 6 months for 400 bucks on another bore job


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

theres no doubt ill get paid by the company that called me. they are loyal customers and are always on point when its time to pay.Ive already gotten the runaround today with all the people ive spoken with .No one wants to claim it much less come out and verify if its their line.lmao. Im supposed to be meeting the maintenance super tommmorow from the cable company so he can come out and see whether its his or the telephones line.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> theres no doubt ill get paid by the company that called me. they are loyal customers and are always on point when its time to pay.Ive already gotten the runaround today with all the people ive spoken with .*No one wants to claim it much less come out and verify if its their line.lmao.* Im supposed to be meeting the maintenance super tommmorow from the cable company so he can come out and see whether its his or the telephones line.


I'd say call em back and tell em if they don't come out right away you are going to install a 2' air gap in the line....:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> theres no doubt ill get paid by the company that called me. they are loyal customers and are always on point when its time to pay.Ive already gotten the runaround today with all the people ive spoken with .No one wants to claim it much less come out and verify if its their line.lmao. Im supposed to be meeting the maintenance super tommmorow from the cable company so he can come out and see whether its his or the telephones line.


Yep, call em all back, tell them since no one knows who's it is, you will have no choice but to remove said rouge cable from your customers sewer. With the backhoe. :jester:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'd say call em back and tell em if they don't come out right away you are going to install a 2' air gap in the line....:laughing:


Thats how i got the cable company to come out...im sure its their line. I said " hey its no big deal, i can find out whos line it is and you wont have to come out"
he then asks well hows that?
"ill just clip it in half and wait to see who gets the calls about lose of services haha"

he knows its his, he was trying to dodge me.


----------

